#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Chebakia??

## Man_innerlijk

Salaam,
Is er iemand die samen met mij chebakia :Iluvu:  wil maken?
Heb het gisteren geprobeerd ben normaal wel een prins in de keuken..maar dit was echt niet eten  :schreeuw: 
Stuur maar een priv berichtje...

----------

